# defective light fixture?



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

OK so I put up one of those over the medicine cabinet light fixtures in the bathroom a few years ago and it blows through bulbs like crazy? It uses those candle shaped bulbs 60w standard base. The bulbs seem to burn out in a matter of days! I wired houses in college so I'm not without electrical experience but I've never had this problem before. Anyone seen this before?


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

check your wire connection in fixture wiring and when buying light bulbs try to find lamps rated at 130-volt they will last longer


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Just thought I would ask here....Have you checked to see if you really have between 110 and 117 volts at these bulbs?

Some type of surge or something else not quite right going on here?

Aside from bulb cost, it might be a good idea from a fire safety prospective?

Hope ya find the problem...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I use 130 volt bulbs for my porch light. They tend to be a little dim but for a porch light that is fine. I think I bought them at Home Depot but that was many years ago. I install a dimmer switch on my bathroom and that seams to make the bulbs last much longer.


----------



## hook-n-hand (Aug 30, 2009)

You may have solved the issue by now but also if you look into the socket and see black marks on the center tag of that socket then that means it is arcing at the base of the lamp. Also that tab may be smashed to the back of the socket which also caused arching. With power turned off you can pri that tab back up just a bit and only screw in bulb til it makes contact and turnit another quarter turn. If you do use the 130v bulbs they should last longer and its well worth the extra money. I haven't changed bulbs in my home now going on 2 years. By the bulbs by the case from a bulb store not the orange or blue stores.


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

shanecolston said:


> You may have solved the issue by now but also if you look into the socket and see black marks on the center tag of that socket then that means it is arcing at the base of the lamp. Also that tab may be smashed to the back of the socket which also caused arching. With power turned off you can pri that tab back up just a bit and only screw in bulb til it makes contact and turnit another quarter turn. If you do use the 130v bulbs they should last longer and its well worth the extra money. I haven't changed bulbs in my home now going on 2 years. By the bulbs by the case from a bulb store not the orange or blue stores.


Orange or Blue stores -- that's funny!!! I haven't really looked at it in a while -- there's quite a bit of other light in there so I just left the bulbs out till about 4 days ago. I'm gonna go in there and check for arcing. Thanks for the advice!!! I'll go to the electric supply for the bulbs next time.


----------



## ptfisher (Jun 6, 2005)

As a side note...floresent bulbs can take a higher voltage spike than incandesant.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

your hot wire could be shorted out too. ran into that week. 95% of the time it is obvious when you find it. just take the fixture loose from the box and check for burn marks.


----------

